# Lookit Me! I'm playing Little Wing!



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

Thought I'd share. Made this a few days ago, since I was really liking my Axe-Fx II SRV direct tone on the new Quantum beta firmware and Tyler Grund's new SRV preset settings.

It may be an overdone Strat cliche. SRV in general might be cliche, same as Hendrix. I don't care, I still like it!

[video=youtube;zeL1vYXnK7g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zeL1vYXnK7g[/video]


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2015)

I really liked that! Nicely done.
I have enough problems trying to get my playing to sound a bit like the song.
Never mind SRV's version. Again. Amazing performance.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

What a great tone coming out of that machine (and your fingers, ha).


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Nice work bud! Are you using headphones or studio monitors? (Just can't work out how you're hearing the playalong)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

bzrkrage said:


> Nice work bud! Are you using headphones or studio monitors? (Just can't work out how you're hearing the playalong)


Studio monitors. The camera is sitting right beside one of them. I imported the backing music MP3 into my DAW, then recorded the Axe-Fx direct into another track. All one take.

Thanks for the nice words guys!


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I liked it. I usually see people using a lot of thumb-over-the-top stuff when they play that. You didn't seem to (or I missed it).
:sSig_goodjob2:
Kandinsky fan too, eh?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I'd kill someone to be able to play like that!

And I'll never stop loving SRV.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Cliche be damned, that was excellent


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thank you...I thoroughly enjoyed your playing.

VERY impressive!!!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Well, that certainly was impressive. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Great job, Rob!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

My god, that was beautiful! Emotional! I felt exactly what you were playing from your heart! It gave me chills! 

The guitar gods are more than pleased! Oh WOW!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Robboman said:


> Thought I'd share. Made this a few days ago, since I was really liking my Axe-Fx II SRV direct tone on the new Quantum beta firmware and Tyler Grund's new SRV preset settings.
> 
> It may be an overdone Strat cliche. SRV in general might be cliche, same as Hendrix. I don't care, I still like it!
> 
> [video=youtube;zeL1vYXnK7g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zeL1vYXnK7g[/video]


Cool--SRV's cover of Little Wing is my favorite version--including Hendrix's (Although I like his version as well.)

Good job.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Great job, I really enjoyed that!


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

That was awesome! Really nice tone and great playing....


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> I liked it. I usually see people using a lot of thumb-over-the-top stuff when they play that. You didn't seem to (or I missed it).
> :sSig_goodjob2:
> Kandinsky fan too, eh?


I noticed the same thing. I've been stuck trying to play the "thumb over the top" "Hendrix" chords for years. I can barely get it, my fingers are a little too short. Now that I see it can be played without those stupid chords, I'll give it another go. Thanks for the illumination! 

Sometimes I get too focused on playing stuff exactly like the artist played it. Oh well, so I have one fault. What do you do. Lol


----------



## J-75 (Jul 29, 2010)

davetcan said:


> I'd kill someone to be able to play like that!
> 
> And I'll never stop loving SRV.


I'd kill just to be able to _remember_ all that!


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

J-75 said:


> I'd kill just to be able to _remember_ all that!


Ain't that the truth. I'm working on Comfortably Numb and that's half the battle - remembering the chords and notes in the solo. This is where a solid background in music would help. Oh well, kind of late now. I'll have to work with what I have.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Nech! I'll bet if Hendrix and SRV were still around they could play that just as good. LOL

congrats. very nicely played

:applouse:


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

Very nice video, sounds great.


----------



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)

That was killer! Nicely done.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2015)

I dunno man...sounds digital to me. 

Great job playing. You did that preset from Tyler some real justice.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Good job and love the tone !!!


----------



## whywhyzed (Jan 28, 2008)

NIce playing!!! wow.


----------



## TRIMIX (Oct 5, 2015)

Realy Nice.... I will try that next month LOL :congratulatory:..Going to need to really practice a lot more .Maybe if I sleep with the guitar will become one with the FORCE :congratulatory:


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

I Really enjoyed that Rob, Well done!


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2015)

You should post this on the Fractal forum...


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

iaresee said:


> You should post this on the Fractal forum...


I thought I did...

(searching the new Fractal forum.. wow search is FAST!  There it is!)

http://forum.fractalaudio.com/threads/more-srv-video-on-tylers-quantum-preset-little-wing.103921/


----------

